# "Lap the lough" training help request



## QuestionableCarro (1 Jun 2009)

Once again a warm round of applause to the people on here that have recently completed their first 50/60 etc miles.
I am working on a similar pattern which I hope to increase over time.
My 100 miles cycle is on August 30th and I am nervous but yet exhilerated at the same time because I can feel the progress already.

However...

For the last three weeks I have been cycling 10-17 miles three times a week and a little further on weekends.
This evening marked the first 20+ jaunt (24.2) that I was able to complete relatively pain and groan free.
In addition I introduced a good few hills for measure and was able to take them on without too much of a problem.

Does this sound like a good training regime - introducing extra mileage every couple of weeks and a little more at the weekend?
And do I really have to try and do 100 before the date or just get close to it for eg 70 miles?

Just want to be sure I am ready for the "big day"

Thanks

QC


----------



## Garz (2 Jun 2009)

The basis you have is fine, increasing your distance each week. I would however listen to your body, if you feel sore or a potential niggling/injury make sure you get proper rest as you cant do 100 mile if you get injured!

Once you get near to 100 I would just try maintain your fitness seeing as this is your goal, if you push it too hard too fast you might use up all the irish luck. Your approach seems to be working and the advise from the seasoned veterans on here will point you further in the right direction. Good luck QC, take it steady - it will come!


----------



## jimboalee (2 Jun 2009)

That sounds a bit long to me.

Try sorting out a short-cut.


----------



## Banjo (2 Jun 2009)

i am a beginner,only started cycling about 3 months ago.Did 57 miles yesterday some of it on rough forestry tracks that took it out of me but last 20 odd on smoothish paths and roads .

Prior to that my longest ride was about 24 miles so it was unknown territory for me.Was knackered at the end but not totally wiped out.Im sure I could have done more if needed.After bouncing around the tracks my rearend was complaining.

Im sure if you can comfortably do 24 now you would be able to do the Round the Lough 100 soon . take loads of water and high energy food with you. I find if I have a couple of sandwiches or a meal its hard to get going again.I prefer to nibble little and often .

Good luck,you could allways fit floats to the bike and take a shortcut :-)


----------



## ASC1951 (2 Jun 2009)

QC, your regime sounds fine to me. The only change I would make would be to do at least one 70 miler before the event. For me, a ride tips over into being a long ride round about the 65 mile mark, and I do think you need to know what what that feels like physically and mentally.

From the survival point of view I don't think you have to do a string of 100 milers first, but I suspect that once you get the hang of long rides you will find yourself putting a few together anyway.


----------



## QuestionableCarro (3 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## jpatterson (3 Jun 2009)

As an advocate of long steady power based training I think you are following the right sort of training plan and will be in a good position to achieve your desired distance.


----------



## Garz (3 Jun 2009)

Damn bugged forum! 

Let us know how the event goes QC.


----------



## Apeman (12 Jun 2009)

Hello QC ,did Lap the Lough last year, brilliant run and surprisingly easy. Go on the website and download the training plan and follow it although you can tweak it a bit.Mind you I would change the bike to something lighter-go for that Trek! By the way I am bringing at least 5 newbies to the run this year and they are all working on the training plan around Enniskillen and Omagh areas. Let me know how you get on!


----------



## Apeman (15 Jul 2009)

*lap the lough training*

Hello QC hows the training for the run going? Some of my crew are falling back on mileage but still grinding away. I am off the bike at the moment due to surgery on my hand but am working on the turbo in the shed. Looking forward to the run. Are you going to do the Blackwater run in mid September as well ? Hear from you soon


----------



## magnatom (15 Jul 2009)

I would say that you don't need to have done close to 100 before you do your first 100. I was comfortably doing 50 milers before the 100, but I hadn't done any longer rides. 

I think if you can do 50 or 60 miles comfortably (i.e. maybe a little stiff afterwards, but nothing more) then you should be fine. I think from about 50/60 upwards, it is more a case of getting enough food and drink on board, rather than being any fitter.

Good luck!


----------



## Garz (15 Jul 2009)

Sounds right to me mag!


----------



## getfit (16 Jul 2009)

I hadn't heard of this event but will put some thought into going for it. I'll see how I'm doing by the end of the month before taking the plunge!

GF


----------



## getfit (20 Jul 2009)

Hi QC & Apeman,

I have spoken to a guy at work who is interested in doing the lap, so looks like I will be taking the plunge! Maybe we can arrange to meet at the start as it will be good to meet fellow forum members.

All the best with the training.

GF


----------



## Garz (20 Jul 2009)

Shame new stock of jerseys are long way off otherwise imagine a group of you guys all wearing the CC tops!


----------



## QuestionableCarro (29 Jul 2009)

guys


Sorry I havent been on in a bit - working like crazy and trying to get what little cycling I can in at the weekends and evenings. Evenings are great when they are dry but sadly the Portadown to Newry towpath that I ride on can blow your head off if there is a headwind!
I havent been getting big mileage in of late, just steady 15-20 milers in as and when I can.
Im going to head out now when I am done with this thread to the legs pumping.

Didnt realise there were some local guys on here!

Let us know how you are getting on!


----------



## getfit (29 Jul 2009)

QuestionableCarro said:


> Didnt realise there were some local guys on here!
> 
> Let us know how you are getting on!



Hi QC,

getting on ok, managed my first 30 miler yesterday. The first 22 miles went well, it was the last 8 that were mostly uphill that's the killer. I'm off on a long weekend down south but will get into the grove next week with the intension of doing a 40 and 50 miler by the middle of the month.

We should arrange a meeting place at the start area to put faces to names, even a group photo.

GF


----------



## getfit (16 Aug 2009)

Training is going well, completed a 40 miler last week and hope to do a fifty this week. I have tried to register via the link on the the Lap-the-Lough web page but it wont accept card payments. I don't do paypal, and would rather the easy online payment as to doing a cheque.

I could also do with an XL option on the tee shirt front as a large just ain't going to work!

GF


----------



## QuestionableCarro (25 Aug 2009)

Only a few days left!

Canny wait laddie!

How are all the local guys doing?


----------



## simon walsh (25 Aug 2009)

Did the lap 2 weeks ago to see the route. Really nice in some parts. Cookstown to Ballyronan roads are quite bad. Not to many big hills just rolling countryside.


----------



## barnesy (26 Aug 2009)

Im giving it a go, will be my longest single cycle to date. Although in June i cycled 780 miles round ireland averaging 60 odd miles a day. Barely seen the saddle since then though.
Was out for a 65 mile run on sunday there and i felt good, even in the rain and wind so i hope it will go well on sunday.
It would be good to see some forum members but i suppose it will be hard to tell whos who.
Best of luck to anybody whos doing it


----------



## dmoan (26 Aug 2009)

You might be able to spot me - I'll be wearing my CycleChat kit!

For anyone doing it for the first time, take note the following 'facts' learned over that past 3 laps:

1: There will almost certainly be a headwind the whole way home from Antrim to the finish - make sure you have enough food to see you home. Do not estimate that Antrim - Oxford Island will take the same time as Oxford Island - Antrim, as it will almost certainly take longer!

2: Lough Neigh can be midgy swarm central if the conditions are right - feel free to open your mouth but keep your teeth clenched!

3: I have yet to find the last water stop - make sure you have enough to get you from Antrim to the finish.

4: Road surfaces can be a little unforgiving in places - unless you weigh little more than a Pot Noodle, keep the tyre pressures a little lower than maximum (105psi rather than 120psi, for example). If you are feeling cruel, have a little laugh at the number of people with microlight, over-inflated tyres changing tubes at the side of the road after about 5 miles!

5: Following on from the above - it is not a race - enjoy the ride, the views over the Lough and the company. Getting round is the only goal. 

6: Try to get down early - last year the overflow carpark was waterlogged, and many latecommers had difficulty parking and getting to the start in time. I think they held up the start for about 40 minutes.


----------



## getfit (26 Aug 2009)

dmoan, thanks for the advice, I'm going to do a light 20 miler today and then relax until Sunday. Good luck guys.

GF


----------



## dmoan (26 Aug 2009)

Good luck getfit - hope we get a good day for it!


----------



## dmoan (30 Aug 2009)

Well, how did we all get on - did everyone get round in one (fairly damp) piece? Is anyone still out on the course?

No-one approached me, but I got loads of lengthy stares at my CycleChat kit - I am pretty sure some people were try to commit the URL to memory!

I got round in about 5 hours - can't give an exact time as my cycle computer decided to pack up yesterday and I didn't take any notice of the time spent off the bike. Less traffic on the the roads this year, but loads more punctures (though not me!) and the ambulance seemed pretty busy. According to the Lap The Lough forum, over 800 had pre-registered for the event - can't wait to find out how many actually went round today.

Even though the weather didn't play ball, I hope everyone had a good time!

Maybe see some of you at Bike The Blackwater on 13 September?


----------



## lesterpiglet (30 Aug 2009)

Yep, had a good time, though the last 30 miles was bit wet and miserable. Anyway I'm well pleased with my 5 hours 21 minutes.

I was one of those who got a puncture but glad it happened early on before the rain started ...there's nothing worse that fixing a puncture in the pissing rain.

Didn't see any CycleChat kit you must have been way ahead of me!


----------



## dmoan (30 Aug 2009)

lesterpiglet said:


> Didn't see any CycleChat kit you must have been way ahead of me!



I didn't actually start until 9:34 (car park probs), so I was probably behind you!


----------



## getfit (31 Aug 2009)

Lesterpiglet and dmoan you would have both passed me but I didn't notice the CycleChat kit. No-doubt completely beyond comprehensive thought at that stage. Really happy that I didn't get a puncture. I think if I had after the 60 mile point I would have thrown in the towel and called in the wife for a pick up!

GF


----------



## Garz (31 Aug 2009)

Well dont let this happen anymore.. head over to the cafe section on the site and order some CC attire so that you can spot one another!


----------



## weepiglet (31 Aug 2009)

Hi all, had a great day yesterday although slighy wet to say the least by the time we finished! 
Have to agree that there was certainly more people than previous years and it took me 20 minutes to get parked and that was at 8.15! 
Our small group managed to get round in 4.38 although gutted we didn't break the 4.30 mark....my excuse is the rain and the time it took to stop and get my wet gear on!
Look forward to the Blackwater run in a few weeks.


----------



## getfit (31 Aug 2009)

weepiglet said:


> Hi all, had a great day yesterday although slighy wet to say the least by the time we finished!
> Have to agree that there was certainly more people than previous years and it took me 20 minutes to get parked and that was at 8.15!
> Our small group managed to get round in 4.38 although gutted we didn't break the 4.30 mark....my excuse is the rain and the time it took to stop and get my wet gear on!
> Look forward to the Blackwater run in a few weeks.



*4.38!!!!* You must have been the guys going past me with rockets attached.....well thats what I told myself, one of the many excuses I used to explain why I felt as if I was stood still as everyone went past with such ease.

Joking aside thats a great time well done to you and your team.

GF


----------

